# Client zu Client Kommunikation



## towelie8 (15. Jul 2020)

Guten Morgen,

Mal angenommen es wurden unabhängig voneinander 2 verschiedene Schiffe versenken (Java-Web-App, welche über TomCat laufen) programmiert. Total simpel gehalten.
Wie schafft man es nun dass man gegeneinander spielen kann. Kann mir jemand konkrete Stichwörter geben mit denen ich mich
da reinarbeiten kann.

Vielen Dank.

Grüße


----------



## handshake45 (15. Jul 2020)

Ich finde die Fragen in letzter Zeit sehr dürftig... Aber gut, nehmen wir an, es wurde zweimal das Spiel "Schiffe versenken" programmiert... Das geht nur, wenn beide Programme eine Schnittstelle anbieten. Eine Schnittstelle kann z.B. RMI sein.

Dann kenne ich die Regeln von "Schiffe versenken" nicht mehr genau... Geht es darum, dass du mit einem Computer gegen einen Menschen spielen möchtest so ähnlich wie beim Schach?


----------



## Dukel (15. Jul 2020)

Entweder geht alles über den Server oder direkt zwischen den Clients.
Einfacher (sowohl zum Umsetzen, als auch von der Netzwerkverbindung) wäre ersteres. D.h. Client 1 meldet, was er macht, der Server berechnet dies und gibt das Ergebnis an Client 1 und 2.


----------

